# cargador por usb de pilas de 9v



## arknee (Feb 1, 2010)

hola, queria saber si alguien puede orientarme sobre como deberia realizar un cargador de pilas de 9v a traves del puerto usb sin utilizar un rectificador, esto es, conectando el cargador a dos puertos usb para conseguir asi 9-10v.

he estado epnsando en conectar la pila sin mas a los puertos con un diodo, pero no tengo muy claro que eso tenga sentido. tendria que poner los puertos en serie entre si y luego en paralelo con la pila segun creo.

tambien he estado buscando en el foro pero no he encontrado nada parecido.

ya de paso y que por pedir no sea me gustaria saber como añadirle un led bicolor que cambie de color cuando la carga esta completa.


----------



## superpower (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola : Creo que va a ser dificil, el USB, tiene 5volts, y maximo 0.5amp en los mejores casos,dependiendo de la placa madre,si es lo que quieres hacer.


----------



## arknee (Feb 1, 2010)

se que el usb tiene 5 voltios, pero al igual que muchas placas de refrigeracion, si se conecta a dos usb consigues 10 voltios. 

Ahora lo que estaria en duda seria el asunto de los amperios necesarios para cargar una pila, aunque segun he leido daria igual, ya que solo se reflejaria en el tiempo que tardaria la pila en cargarse.

pero eso, si se conectan los dos usb entre si en serie se consiguen 10 voltios


----------



## arknee (Feb 3, 2010)

por favor, que alguien me de una pista, solo quiero saber la tension necesaria para cargar una pila de 9v, si hace falta un diodo y si la corriente da igual(solo se refleja en el tiempo de carga?)

gracias


----------



## Traviato (Feb 3, 2010)

No puedes hacer eso, porque los 5 voltios de un USB y los 5 voltios de un segundo USB son los "mismos voltios" y no los puedes poner en serie, si acaso en paralelo para poder sacar más intensidad de los 500 mA. que da cualquiera de ellos.
La única solución sería usar un convertidor DC-DC.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola.
Creo que no se puede poner dos puestos USB en serie para obtener 10V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MVB (Feb 3, 2010)

Si pones dos USB en serie estaras haciendo un corto, ya que son de la misma fuente. Lo unico que puedes hacer es ponerlos en paralelo para sacar el doble de corriente.
OJO: El usb entrega 500 mA despues de que por software se le indica que entregue eso, antes solo entrega 100 ,mA


----------



## superpower (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola: Necesariamente tiene que ser USB?
Saludos.


----------



## Ferny (Feb 3, 2010)

Usa un LM2577 u otro regulador "step-up" similar para subir los 5V a 10V, 12V, o los que necesites... y ya está


----------



## arknee (Feb 3, 2010)

la idea es cargar una pila de 9 voltios con un ordenador, los portatiles solo suelen tener USB(enchufado a la corriente claro, sino la bateria se esfuma jeje)

mirare lo de el lm2577, pero no se supone que aumenta el voltaje a costa de reducir la corriente?
si como dice MVB solo entrega 100 mA sin software serian suficientes xa subir la corriente a 10v? no tengo muy claro como funcionan esos reguladores, lo dare dentro de poco en clase.

y suponiendo que hubiese alguna forma xa decirle que de 500 mA por software, cual seria? 

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Ferny (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola

Efectivamente aumenta el voltaje a costa de reducir corriente, porque (sin tener en cuenta las pérdidas) V * I se conserva, luego si doblas V entonces I se reduce a la mitad.

Las pilas esas se cargan con poca corriente para no dañarlas, un valor que he visto a menudo es el 10% de su capacidad en mAh. Como las pilas de 9V suelen tener pocos mAh, la corriente de carga será pequeña y es posible que te llegue con los 100mA aunque algo justos.

Ejemplo: si tu pila es de 400mAh, la carga se debería hacer a 40mA, luego si metes 10V entonces la corriente tomada del puerto son 80mA, que sumándole las pérdidas debe estar cerca de los 100mA (la eficiencia del regulador debe estar entre un 80-90%)

Otro detalle, la corriente conviene regularla, yo usaba un LM317 puesto como regulador de corriente. Lo único es que tendrías que subir más el voltaje pues con 10V no te da, ya que el LM317 requiere un voltaje algo superior al que regula, deberías ponerlo entre 12V y 13V más o menos. En este caso se vuelve a reducir más la corriente.

Saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 3, 2010)

Tal como te dijeron, no podés ponerlos en serie porque "son la misma fuente".
Única opción: conversor DC - DC. O algo como estos últimos post.
La corriente de carga debe ser el 10% de la corriente máxima de la batería, durante 14 horas.
Para una pila de 1,2 volts, se usa 1,4 volts, para una de 9 (7,2v) se carga con unos 8,4 volts.
Si la pila es de 120 mAh, se cargaría 14 horas a 12 mAh.
Esto siempre hablando de Nickel Cadmio o bien Nickel Metal, las de Litio es otra historia (y son MUY sensibles a variaciones de 0,1 volt y menores).

De todas maneras, es PÉSIMA idea usar el USB para alimentar algo, mucho menos un cargador. La mayoría de los USB actuales, sobre todo los que están on-board, no suelen cumplir o cumplen muy al límite las especificaciones de corriente máxima, por lo cual dándoles un uso tan "consumidor" es bastante común quemarlos (a la corta o a la larga)...

Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto!

Marcelo.


----------



## arknee (Feb 3, 2010)

Me has acojonao con eso de que se queme, o que reduzca su vida en general.
Voy a dimitir de este proyecto, no puedo permitirme romper un USB.

Gracias por la ayuda de todos, tengo unas idead de bombero bastante serias por lo que veo jaja.

saludos!

pd. aun asi me habeis dado una valiosa informacion que me servira para una idea que tenia de hacer una linterna de infrarrojos con una pila recargable de 1,5 que se conecta al USB para recargarse. y eso si que no creo que queme nada


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 3, 2010)

Igual, hay muchísimos dispositivos comerciales que hacen "animaladas". Como parlantes potenciados alimentados por USB, o cargar el celular... entre otros. Pero como dije: puede que esté 10 años y no haga nada, como puede ser que antes de 1 año te joda los puertos... Dependiendo de la calidad del motherboard si son "on-board". Y acá más que custión de marca, es custión de "tanda" y de "suerte" a veces... También pasa con los Modem ADSL USB que entregaba Cacafónica (Speedy) en Argentina...
He visto muuuuuchas PC con el USB averiado, fundamentalmente los que son on-board.
Y si considerás lo integrado y caro que está todo en una notebook, ni loco conecto algo así!
En todo caso, me aseguraría de consumir bien poquito, una carga muy lenta... Ahí sí.

Acá seguro van a salir varios a comentar "tengo tal y tal cosa que se alimenta por USB"... bien por ellos si anda bien, pero repito, en base a mi experiencia, lo considero muy riesgoso...

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## arknee (Feb 3, 2010)

gracias por compartir tu experiencia, la verdad, nunca se me habia ocurrido pensar que un puerto USB se podia quemar por usarlo asi.

TOMO NOTA jeje

gracias a todos por contestar, saludos!


----------



## electroandres (Feb 3, 2010)

no se podria hacer un juego con trafos, pasarlo a 220 y despues a 9?


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 3, 2010)

electroandres dijo:


> no se podria hacer un juego con trafos, pasarlo a 220 y despues a 9?



 Para pasarlo por un trafo, necesitás que sea una tensión ALTERNA, no CONTINUA.

De ahí que hayan dicho usar un conversor DC - DC

Por otro lado, si fuera alterna y la pasaras por un trafo, no necesitás llevarla a de 5 a 220 y de 220 a 9.... directamente un trafo de 5 a 9 y listo.

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------

